# A Planted Rainforest Terrarium/Table for my Redfoot Tortoise



## sk8todd (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello! I'm new to the forums but I've had my 3 Redfoots for 8 months. They are amazing creatures and keep me entertained. I have an Environmental Design degree in Landscape Architecture so I wouldn't feel right with a boring enclosure for my guys. 

The tortoise table is built out of 3/4" ply, sealed and painted black with a 1/8" plexi front. The plexi front has a black window frame trim to cover all seams and screws. I had extra wood so I built a matching pendant hung from the ceiling. Painted white inside, black outside.

The substrate is a blend of 40% spagnum moss and 60% spagnum soil. The moss alone didn't retain moisture and irritated their eyes. The soil retains moisture and nutrients for the vegetation, and the moss prevents soil compaction. There is a plastic barrier between soil and wood. 

Lighting and heat is built into the hanging pendant. 2x 24w CFL's 3400k and 6500k and 2x 75w ceramic heat emitters on dimmers. A timer/power supply automates 12hr light cycle and the heat emitters stay on 24-7.

Humidity was a constant battle so there is a quart size plant pot towards the back of the terrarium that holds an ultra sonic reptile fogger set at 45 minute intervals 7 times each day. It needs to be refilled daily. Its really hard to tell from the photos but their is a back to front slope in the landscape so the fog doesn't just pool up it travels towards the front. There is a clear plastic tent between the hanging pendant and table to retain moisture and keep temps stable. I also supplement their moisture with a humidifier that sits below the table and is fed with 2" pvc plumbing which is turned on for a few minutes while I watch them eat.

I almost forgot! Their names are Larry David, Baby Bowser and Moe. They like to sleep a lot but aren't afraid of the light or me. I gave them plenty of shaded areas to make it a more natural "rainforesty" environment. They like to burrow under their slate rock to sleep and bask under the light on top of their den. About the clear front view, they don't give a 2nd glance to the other side of the glass. I have changed their landscape twice and they seem very curious of their habitat. Once a week I don't feed them and they get grumpy and chomp on their planted vegetation. They don't eat the ferns or selloum, but love succulents EDIT: Apparently they love to eat things bad for them (Pothos). I would post more auction shots of the Torts but this is an "Enclosures" section. 




[IMG=http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/1994/dsc0002mr.th.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 24, 2010)

That plant your little guy is eating is called a Golden Pothos..
and they are poisonous!!!!!!
... Golden Pothos is poisonous to pets and reptiles ... Upon ingestion of Golden Pothos which contains oxalates, the oxalates will be absorbed from the gastrointestinal tract to bind with the serum calcium in the blood forming calcium oxalate crystals and depleting the blood of its normal calcium levels...


----------



## sk8todd (Mar 24, 2010)

N2TORTS said:


> That plant your little guy is eating is called a Golden Pothos..
> and they are poisonous!!!!!!
> ... Golden Pothos is poisonous to pets and reptiles ... Upon ingestion of Golden Pothos which contains oxalates, the oxalates will be absorbed from the gastrointestinal tract to bind with the serum calcium in the blood forming calcium oxalate crystals and depleting the blood of its normal calcium levels...



Well now I'm glad I posted! Look at Baby Bowser chomp away...


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 24, 2010)

sk8todd said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > That plant your little guy is eating is called a Golden Pothos..
> ...



IF you can .... try a little potted hibiscus .. and rotate outside for sunlight every couple of days . Your lil guy will eat the leaves .. and love the flowers! ..Keep "pinched" back to retain shrub type growth.. They tend to lean towards the red vairety~ but will eat all the colors~
JD~


----------



## sk8todd (Mar 25, 2010)

N2TORTS said:


> sk8todd said:
> 
> 
> > N2TORTS said:
> ...



Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## terryo (Mar 25, 2010)

Your Viv is absolutely fabulous!!! I also keep my Cherry Head, and all my boxies too in a planted viv. I usually look at this list when I do my planting. It's my favorite list because it tells you about each plant. Pothos are high in Oxalic Acid, you will notice if you read this list. I have them in my Cherries viv, but he never bothers with them. But you don't have to chance it, if you don't want to. Doing research, I notice that all lists are different. 
http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm
Welcome to the forum, and again, your vivarium is wonderful!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Sk8todd:




to the forum!!

I don't think you have to worry about removing the pathos plant. It is natural to the part of the world that redfoots come from and more than likely they eat it in the wild. Just be sure you keep them well fed and hydrated and he should leave it alone soon enough. It might be helpful to him in removing parasites. Lots of wild tortoises eat things that aren't good for them occasionally to keep their parasite load down. Just guessing here.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks really awesome! Hope all the plants survive ^_^


----------



## sk8todd (Mar 25, 2010)

You guys and gals are so nice! Thanks for all the constructive advice and comments. 

Terryo, That is a great plant species list. Thank you. I presume the general plant safety carries over to other tortoise species?


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow it's simply gorgeous. Your hard work (and education) really paid off. I'm way jealous!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 25, 2010)

What a gorgeous enclosure!! Your babies are adorable  
I love the name Bowser for a tort


----------



## chadk (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks amazing. The substrate looks drier than I would have expected though. I've heard a mister works better than a fogger, but not 100% on that.


----------



## terryo (Mar 25, 2010)

sk8todd said:


> You guys and gals are so nice! Thanks for all the constructive advice and comments.
> 
> Terryo, That is a great plant species list. Thank you. I presume the general plant safety carries over to other tortoise species?



I use it for all my boxies and my Redfoot (Cherry Head). I even carry a copy of it for when I go to the nursery to do my Spring planting for my outdoor enclosures. I feed mine every day, so they don't munch too much on anything when they are inside. Outside they are more active so they nibble on everything. (I keep saying they...I mean my boxies too...I only have one tortoise that's two years old and I'm still learning about him)


----------



## dreadyA (Mar 25, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic! Love your rainforest!


----------



## terryo (Mar 25, 2010)

Another thing I learned....I was watering the plants and the substrate was always wet, and this caused my Cherry Head to get a fungus. So now I let the substrate dry out and just water the plants in their little pots that I plant them in. I mist them too, but you don't need to mist, with that great system that you have. I just love your viv. Will you be able to put them outside in the summer, or will they stay inside? Oh...and what is that plant with the little pink flowers? I can't see very well.


----------



## Lori J (Mar 25, 2010)

wow..that really looks nice. i wish i was so handy like that....


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome!! So very glad you shared this with us!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 25, 2010)

What a lovely tortoise table! Beautiful plants, too. A jungle paradise! 

Are your torts just babies then, or did you get them as hatchlings?

Please post some of those action shots soon so we can see all your totrtoises.


----------



## sk8todd (Mar 27, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> What a lovely tortoise table! Beautiful plants, too. A jungle paradise!
> 
> Are your torts just babies then, or did you get them as hatchlings?
> 
> Please post some of those action shots soon so we can see all your totrtoises.



They are still babies. I had ordered them from a Florida breeder and received them very young. I must say I am amazed by their growth rate. I will try to get some more photos up tonight.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 27, 2010)

sk8todd said:


> Stephanie Logan said:
> 
> 
> > What a lovely tortoise table! Beautiful plants, too. A jungle paradise!
> ...



YEP.... it won't be long before you'll want to expand and give them growing room. Be careful to not over-feed them - follow TerryO's lead.. she has raised a perfect one!

Terry K


----------



## ehopkins12 (Mar 27, 2010)

what is generating the mist from the pipe?


----------



## sk8todd (Mar 27, 2010)

ehopkins12 said:


> what is generating the mist from the pipe?



Its a humidifier that sits below the table and runs up through 2" pvc. I will get more photos of the plumbing, lighting system, and torts tonight.


----------



## sk8todd (Mar 27, 2010)

Home from work. I took some pics before feeding. They perk up when I spray the terrarium down and search everywhere for their meal. I also found out that they have a great sense of smell especially for MEAT.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 27, 2010)

That's beautiful...I love him peeking out from under the slate. But I would be careful using the coil bulbs. Several years ago I blinded one small Sulcata and partially blinded another. I am figuring that the problem with the bulbs has been taken care of by now. But I just wanted to give you a heads up. If one of your youngsters seems to be having an eye problem I would immediately remove the bulbs. I have lost the link now but I am sure another forum member will have it and give it to you. Also...I don't keep Redfoots;, but they live on the forest floor and don't have bright lights. I tortsit 2 Redfoots and when I have them I use a regular incandescent yellow bulb...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 28, 2010)

In theory.. application and appearance your viv is fabulous! All of that light however is only a benefit to your plants.. not your redfoots.

The plant 'health' is what is holding in the humidity. And I wonder what the temps are at ground level?

I've never known any of my redfoots to climb.. so you may be setting yours up for a fatal fall with that hide configuration! I use slate only to feed mine on [ on cypress mulch only for 6"+ ones ].. but with the "moss" combo you use that really isn't needed. You are better off to keep the substrate 'drier'.. and as you know you will have to work at keeping the humidity up - constant misting of the plants should resolve that issue.

I wonder about [ hard surface ] stones or rocks in a viv. I would think that if they ever were encountered in the wild they would be moss or plant covered.

Within the year [ if I were you ] I would plan on making use of an entire wall of that room to build their permanent 'indoor' enclosure. Typically they grow to 4" the first year.. and within 5 years they could easily reach 7-8" SCL. 

These are the "basics" that TerryO has gleaned from.. combined with her green thumb.. to create a perfect environment that has enabled hers to strive and grow. Pio is a prime example - follow his lead 

Terry K


----------



## sk8todd (Mar 28, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> In theory.. application and appearance your viv is fabulous! All of that light however is only a benefit to your plants.. not your redfoots.
> 
> The plant 'health' is what is holding in the humidity. And I wonder what the temps are at ground level?
> 
> ...



To the Terry's thanks so much for all the intelligent advice. You seem to have similar concerns as me and a great eye for details. 

The ground temps and humidity read from probes at ground level directly under the pendant read 85-95 day or night and 50-90% humidity depending on if a fogger is going or if I sprayed or watered the plants. 

The slate hut was of concern when I designed it. If a tortoise is on top and can see me put out a food dish, they take the shortest route which is off the edge. I have never seen them unintentionally fall off, just climb off by choice. They haven't toppled over, but you do raise a concern if it happens when I'm not observing or away for a few days. I will make a soil handicap ramp that they can safely use to climb down the front. I like the idea of stones in the vivarium because they help retain radiant heat and the torts seem to like the view. 

Based off their growth rate thus far, I do plan on upsizing to a book shelf tort table in about a year. It will be a similar habitat but larger shade vegetation like a ficus or sago palms forest. 

I do have a concern about the lighting and different issues people have brought up about UVA/UVB, Blinding, CFL bulbs and even no need for light at all. The CFLs are the bare minimum I could run to keep the plants alive. I wouldn't consider them thriving off 48 watts either. Any suggestions on lighting that will keep both the torts and plants happy? I figure the more dense/shaded the forest the more light output I can have without disturbing the guys. Input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 28, 2010)

Per your request... [ keep in mind.. some of the pics refer to 'temporary' indoor/winter enclosures.. 8+ months out of the year they are outside ( hiding from the sun ) 

You may want to consider some of the parameters in this 'old' and 'revised' caresheet - http://www.turtletary.com/redfootcare.htm

More of the story here.. 'un-edited' article.. Sept. '06 Reptiles mag. -
http://www.turtletary.com/REDFOOT/Gcarbonariabreeding.doc

"It's the 'lil foxes that spoil the vine" - attention to detail.. is attention! They can fix or foil the best laid plans.

I've managed to keep a few alive...

Terry K


----------



## terryo (Mar 28, 2010)

Most tropical plants that I use don't require too much sun. I just use a heat emitter on one side over his hide, and on the other side a long tube 10.0 UVB. You could use a regular long tube plant light also...same thing....it's just what I had on hand at the time and kept it. I've tried tubs, tables etc...and nothing held the humidity as well as a glass vivarium for me. It's just a 75 gal tank with a screen top, which I cut a hole in on one side over his hide for the heat emitter. I covered the rest of the screen top with clear wrapping tape. Next year when he comes in for the winter I'm thinking of making something bigger for him. He's so happy outside for the summer and really sulks a bit when he has to come inside. I think your viv. is just spectacular! Mine is not as pretty as it used to be, since Pio has grown up and weighs a ton, as he tramples the plants. I have followed Terry K.'s care sheets since he was a month old and so far he is looking good. I also feed him on the slate, like Terry K. said and it keeps his beak in good shape. He is my only tortoise and I learn something new about him every day. He is much loved by my family.


----------



## sk8todd (Mar 29, 2010)

Terryo, Your indoor enclosure looks great. MOSS! Thats what I'm missing. Are you spraying your tank down or have something automated? Is the moss staying alive in there? On the soil or on rocks? Any tips on moss indoors?


----------



## terryo (Mar 29, 2010)

sk8todd said:


> Terryo, Your indoor enclosure looks great. MOSS! Thats what I'm missing. Are you spraying your tank down or have something automated? Is the moss staying alive in there? On the soil or on rocks? Any tips on moss indoors?



I plant the small pots with the plants right in the substrate and water them twice a week. I only mist before he comes out to eat, and I just mist the plants and Pio until he's dripping wet. I put frog moss around the dish, but I notice that you have to keep it wet for it to stay green. I have tried tropical moss, Spanish moss and Scottish moss and they all have to be kept wet when inside to stay green. For my boxies when inside I use terrarium moss. That always stays green. I like to put some kind of moss around the water dish because it really helps keep the water clean for half a day...LOL. In the outside enclosure I put moss all along the stream. It really helps outside to keep everything clean. Are you going to make an outside enclosure for yours. I can just imagine how beautiful that will be. This is the terrarium moss that I used to use for Pio when he was little.





This is Spanish and Scottish moss outside. I really love this moss because it makes little flowers all summer....so cute.











I use the frog moss in the boxie hatchlings viv too. It really stays green in there because I keep it extra humid and wet.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 29, 2010)

sk8todd said:


> Terryo, Your indoor enclosure looks great. MOSS! Thats what I'm missing. Are you spraying your tank down or have something automated? Is the moss staying alive in there? On the soil or on rocks? Any tips on moss indoors?



MOSS????? Haven't I heard that before? [ replace the stones with moss? ]

sk8todd ( what's your name?  ) You would think that TerryO and I have a 'mastermind' going on wouldn't you?

I got in trouble once [ often ] because years ago someone posted on a different forum showing her "outdoor enclosure" for her redfoot. It was a nice looking 'rock-garden/lansdcaped' creation...... and I told her it was just that - '...... with a redfoot in it...... not an outdoors redfoot enclosure!" She "showed-out" demonstrating how educated she really wasn't!

TerryO has taken her 'tallents' and has created a beautiful functional outdoor enclosure for her redfoot tortoise. Maybe she will bless us with a few of those pics? I think she will.....

Terry K


----------



## Dud (Apr 14, 2010)

i have a question thats been buggin me for a long time  how do you maintain hygiene in the enclosure ?  does thet plant degrades the torts waste naturally ? thankss


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 15, 2010)

That is an amazing enclosure you have there! I love the design and I might use some of your ideas for my tort table!! Thanks for the pics!! VERY NICE!


----------



## terryo (Apr 15, 2010)

Dud said:


> i have a question thats been buggin me for a long time  how do you maintain hygiene in the enclosure ?  does thet plant degrades the torts waste naturally ? thankss



When my Tort goes out for the summer, I clean his whole viv. Take everything out and clean with water and bleach mix. Then I put all new substrate and plants and keep it going with plants lights until the Fall when he comes in again. When he's in there I just do quick clean ups...If I see poop, I take it out...clean the water dish every day. Sometimes I sprinkle a little cypruss mulch to freshen it up. That's the only cleaning I do.


----------

